# Food Safety News - 06/18/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 18, 2021)

*Direct sales of meat to Colorado consumers may come slowly after fast approval*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 18, 2021 12:05 am
In the two months since Colorado Gov. Jared Polis signed Senate Bill (SB) 21-079 to deregulate direct to consumer meat sales, there’s not been any sign of a new industry taking off.  Work on writing rules and drafting animal share agreements may be holding things up. Polis, a “Food Freedom” advocate since his days representing... Continue Reading


*FSA drops action against meat supplier because of legal error*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 18, 2021 12:03 am
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has dropped criminal action against meat supplier Russell Hume because of a “technical legal error” made during the investigation. The investigation into the meat supplier began in January 2018 because of food hygiene issues. The firm went into administration with up to 300 jobs lost shortly afterward. At the time,... Continue Reading

*Scientists find huge increase in drug-resistant Salmonella infections in U.S.*
By News Desk on Jun 18, 2021 12:02 am
A group of researchers estimates that infections from antibiotic-resistant strains of non-typhoidal Salmonella have increased 40 percent, based on statistics from 2004-2008 compared with numbers from 2015-2016. “Clinically important resistance” to ampicillin or ceftriaxone or nonsusceptibility to ciprofloxacin were found while examining an estimated 220,000 infections in 2015-2016 compared with an estimated 159,000 infections in... Continue Reading


*Japanese media reporting hundreds sick; school lunch milk under investigation*
By News Desk on Jun 18, 2021 12:00 am
Hundreds of people, mostly children, have been sickened in what officials believe is a foodborne outbreak in the city of Toyama, Japan. Multiple media outlets including nippon.com and Food World are reporting what they describe as a mass food poisoning event. Sick people have developed symptoms in line with food poisoning, including diarrhea, stomachache, vomiting... Continue Reading


----------

